# Eigenartiger Fischnachwuchs



## steffen55 (5. Sep. 2010)

Hallo,

Ich habe folgende Frage. 
Meine Goldfische und Schubunkins aben ganz schön Nachwuchs.
Nun sind dieses Jahr erstmals Fische aufgetaucht in "Grau bis Oliv".
Was können das für Fische sein. Die Form ist wie Goldfische.


----------



## danyvet (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Eigenartiger Fischnachwuchs*

Ich bild mir ein, ich hätte mal wo gesehen/gelesen, dass Goldfische zu Beginn immer so grünbraun sind und erst mit der Zeit ausfärben


----------



## Säscha (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Eigenartiger Fischnachwuchs*

Hallo danyvet du hast recht anfangs haben die kleinen Goldfische noch keine Farben das dauert eine Zeit bis die Babys ihre Farbe bekommen den ich habe selber nomdann so 30 Babys und davon haben gerade mal 2 ihre Farbe schon. Geb den Babys einfach gutes Futter für die Farbe und Wachstum und dann werden sie schon ihre Farbe bekommen. Manchmal bekommen auch die Goldfische auch erst spät ihrer Farbe wie sie Lust und Laune haben

MFG
Sascha


----------



## Inken (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Eigenartiger Fischnachwuchs*

Hi Steffen!

Anfang der Saison sah mein Goldi-Nachwuchs aus dem letzten Jahr so aus:
 

Der __ Shubunkin-Nachwuchs ist schon deutlich zu erkennen, was mal __ Goldfisch werden will hält sich noch bedeckt, in oliv-grau! 

Jetzt, zum Ende der Saison, sind viele der "Grauen Herren" umgefärbt, einige noch komplett dunkel, und ein paar wenige sehen richtig klasse aus, wenn sie mitten in der Umfärbung stecken: 
 

Wann sie ihre Farbe wechseln, ist völlig unterschiedlich, es können Jahre dazwischen liegen. Ob man das tatsächlich mit dem Futter beeinflussen kann? Keine Ahnung, meine Goldis müssen sich selbst ernähren und werden trotzdem bunt!


----------



## Bebel (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Eigenartiger Fischnachwuchs*

Hi

Goldis färben sich oft erst ein bis zwei Jahre nach dem "Schlüpfen" um, liegt angeblich an Temperatur und Futter - ob so ist? - weiß ich auch nicht - ich weiß nur es dauert unterschiedlich lange bis sie sich umgefärbt haben.

LG Bebel


----------



## CoolNiro (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Eigenartiger Fischnachwuchs*

Manche färben nie um und bleiben in der "Ursprungsfarbe".


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Eigenartiger Fischnachwuchs*

Hi Steffen,
es gibt Goldis, die so bleiben, das nennt man dann "Wildfarbe".
Ansosnten Geduld, Geduld... aus "Entlein können Schwäne" werden


----------



## jochen (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Eigenartiger Fischnachwuchs*

Hallo,

wir haben einen im Teich, der war ähnlich wie der von Inken eingestellte, nur mit noch mehr Schwarzanteil.
Unsere Kids tauften ihn damals "Blacky".

Momentan ist Blacky "schneeschnatterweiss"...

Tschüss,
Jochen.


----------



## Teichfisch (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Eigenartiger Fischnachwuchs*

Hallo,

Bei mir ist es auch so meine Goldis vermehren sich recht schnell und habe 12 wo von 2 schon ihre Farben haben.

3 weitere sind halb schwarz und Orang.
Sie bekommen von Tag zu Tag immer mehr Farbe.

Das ist normal warte mal ein halbes jahr dann sind die alle schon bestimmt Schön bunt und Farbig.


Natürlich gibts auch Goldfische die Schwarz bleiben aber davon geht ja die Welt nich unter


Sie können sich ganz unterschiedlich entwickeln.


Achso und das sie sich vermehren ist doch ein gutes Zeichen dafür, dass die Natur in deinem Teich im vollem Gange ist.


Gruß

Simon


----------

